# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Për të qenë të lumtur

## hope31

A jeni dakort qe per te qene te lumtur duhet te:

clirojme zemren nga urrejtja
largojme shqetesimet nga mendja
bejme nje jete te thjeshte
japim shume
por te presim pak....


Cfare do t'i shtonit ju?
Pres t'ju lexoj


sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## KaLTerSi

Sekretin e te qenit te lumtur pikerisht tek nje parim te tille e kam gjetur pra qe te jap me shume nga ajo qe mar.
Duke ditur qe perkushtimi im karshi dickaje, qofte shoqerise, familjes, punes, mesimeve, dashurise etj, eshte ne maksimumin e tij atehere pavaresisht nga rezultati qe do nxirrja koshienca ime do mbetej e paster dhe une do ndjehesha e kompletuar si njeri pasi rroli im nga ana ime u luajt me forcen me maksimale. 

Jam ketu ku jam dhe jam kjo qe jam per hir te mendimeve dhe vendimeve qe kam marre ne jete. Nese nuk do ndjehesha mire keshtu sic jam atehere ne rradhe te pare do i hidhja syte drejt vetes time duke kerkuar per mangesira, per neglizhime, per abandonime nga ana ime pasi nuk kam si te jem e lumtur ne rast se ka boshlleqe apo indiferentizem tek une.

Persa i perket thjeshtesise qe kishe permendur e nderuara hope31, kjo eshte relative per mendimin tim pasi perkufizimi qe mund ti japesh ti thjeshtesise mund te ndryshoje nga i imi.
Personalisht aspiratat e jetes time pak a shume jane keto , pasi te mar graden BA ne Shkenca Politike te futem ne Juridik(International Law) mundesisht te punesohem tek UN ketu ne New York e te kem ze ne tribunat nderkombetare. Tani per George W. Bush kjo eshte fare e thjeshte per tu arritur dhe ai kerkon me teper se kaq dhe ai ka arritur me teper se kaq. Per mua nuk eshte fare e thjeshte madje eshte e kunderta e te thjeshtes per shume faktore te ndryshem. Nese do ja arrij apo jo nuk e di se ne kete jete asgje nuk dime pasi asgje nuk eshte e garantuar por megjithate sidoqe te ndodhi dua te jem e qete brenda vetes qe une thash maksimumin tim per realizimin e ketij qellimi e neser nuk do jem duke mallkuar veten 'pse nuk mesove apo pse nuk u dedikove etj etj.

Ndersa urrejtjen qe kishe permendur ne lidhje me lumturine time nuk di cte te them pasi eshte nje ndjenje qe nuk kam pasur force ta ndjej(e as qe dua te kem) ndaj dhe nuk me ka penguar.

E shkurt, ndjesia e te qenit te lumtur, sipas meje, eshte ne varesi te dedikimit qe u dhuron gjerave apo njerezve.

Pershendetje kordiale,
Kaltersi.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## D&G Feminine

Per mua qe te jem e lumtur duhet te jem e dashuruar, mund te ndjehem e kenaqur kur gjerat me shkojne mire dhe me realizohen planet, po per lumturi tamam love is the answer.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Edhe kur je në LOVE,  s'mund të jesh i lumtur tërë kohës. 
E rëndësishme mendoj unë , është të kesh edhe momente të lumtura në jetë. Sepse siç e dini .... nuk është kollaj.      :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MisCongeniality

Te jesh i lumtur? Keep life simple! Ky eshte celesi! Dhe gezohu me c'te eshte dhene sepse mendo qe ka te tjere qe u eshte dhene me pak.

----------


## leci

Te jesh i lumtur?
Te dhurosh lumturine dhe ta lexosh ne syte e dikujt.

----------


## kolombi

> _Postuar më parë nga hope31_ 
> *A jeni dakort qe per te qene te lumtur duhet te:
> 
> clirojme zemren nga urrejtja
> largojme shqetesimet nga mendja
> bejme nje jete te thjeshte
> japim shume
> por te presim pak....
> 
> ...


Bukur i ke rreshtuar ,vecse jemi njerez dhe jo perendi.
Zemren nga  urrejtja e kamc'liruar prej kohesh,por shqetesimet nga mendja nuk i largova dot kurre,pasi jetojme ne nje bote xhungel.
Me ngjyrat e thjeshtesise ,ngjyrosa faqet e jetes,dhashe shume e morra pak,por keto nuk me dhane celsin e lumturise.
E di pse?
Sepse lumturia ekziston vetem e fragmentuar ne kohe,ekziston ne formen e casteve,te momenteve te bukura te ndara here pas here ne perjetime,ne ndjesi.

----------


## hope31

Flm te gjitheve per pjesemarrjen tuaj ne kete teme dhe i vleresoj te gjitha mendimet.

Por desha t'i them kolombit qe e rendesishme eshte qe keto fragmente  e caste te mbizoterojne ne jeten tone qe te mund te themi " jemi te lumtur".

Ndersa Kaltersise i them qe termi i thjeshtesise nuk mohon objektivat e jetes e te karrieres.Perkundrazi i pranon keto por kerkon qe te jemi te thjeshte pavaresisht nga arritjet qe kemi patur.E ndoshta kjo na le te qete, me kembe ne toke e ndoshta dike e lumturon.Sepse"kenaqesia me e madhe dhe gezimi me i larte i jetes eshte t'a ndiesh veten te nevojshem e te afert per njerezit e tjere" -Gorki

sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## kolombi

> _Postuar më parë nga hope31_ 
> *Flm te gjitheve per pjesemarrjen tuaj ne kete teme dhe i vleresoj te gjitha mendimet.
> 
> Por desha t'i them kolombit qe e rendesishme eshte qe keto fragmente  e caste te mbizoterojne ne jeten tone qe te mund te themi " jemi te lumtur".
> 
> 
>   hope31*


Plotesisht dakort me ate qe thua.Nje njeri i mencur ka thene "Nje cast i lumtur vlen sa nje shekull"

----------


## sakip shehu

o hope, paske hapur shum tem te zorshme ti zemra. un per vete them se njeriu tamam i lumtur esht vetem kur esht bebe, se pastaj kur rritesh, sido qe te vjen puna, do kesh nonji telash, sado te vogel. kur je bebe, aq s'te behet vone, saqe e leshon aty ku te teket.

----------


## Fjala e drejte

*Ku ndodhet lumturia!!!* 

Me te vertete falenderimi I takon All-llahut Ate e falenderojme dhe prej Tij falje dhe ndihme kerkojme, kerkojme mbrojtje prej Allahut prej sherrit te vetes sone dhe te keqiat e puneve tona. Ke udhezon All-llahu s'ka kush e humb dhe ke humb All-llahu s'ka kush e udhezon tjeter pos Tij. Deshmoj dhe deklaroj se s'ka te adhuruar tjeter me te drejte pos All-llahut dhe se Muhammedi eshte rob dhe I derguar I Tij.
*
"O ju te cilet keni besuar kinie frike All-llahun dhe thoni fjale te drejta,ju permireson juve punet tuaja, ju fal gabimet tuaja e kush I bindet All-llahut dhe te derguarit te Tij me te vertete ka fituar nje fitim shume te madh."*

Lexues I nderuar!

A eshte lumturia e akuzuar apo e vertete?

Ndoshta u cudite nga kjo pyetje!!
Po, ka lumturi te akuzuar dhe lumturi te vertete.
Por c'na ka shtyre ne, qe te trajtojme kete teme?
Shkaqet e kesaj teme jane te shumta, prej ketyre:
1.	Sepse cdo njeri me aq sa ka mundesi mundohet te jete I lumtur. 
Edhe pse njerezit drejtimet e tyre nuk jane te njejta, kombesite e tyre ndryshojne, ngjyrat e tyre jane te ndryshme, me e madhe se kaq, bazat e tyre jane te ndryshme, qellimet e tyre jane te ndryshme, pervec nje qellimi te vetem per te cilin kane rene dakort te gjithe nga I pari e deri tek I fundit, dhe kjo eshte: "Kerkimi I lumturise"
Besimtari dhe kafiri, I respektuari dhe I prishuri, cdonjeri prej tyre kerkon te jete I lumtur, ne rast se e pyet: perse vepron keshtu? dhe perse e ben kete? Do te pergjigjet "Dua te jem I lumtur?.

2.	Shume prej njerezve gabojne ne menyren e kerkimit te lumturise, te gjithe njerezit duan qe te jene te lumtur por shumica e tyre gabojne ne kete rruge. Nje pakice jane ata qe veprojne drejt ne menyren e kerkimit te lumturise. 

3.	Shume prej muslimaneve e ne vecanti thirresat ne rruge te All-llahut kur shikojne ata qe I thone vetes se jane te lumtur (lumturi e akuzuar) behet kjo sebeb per lenien e kesaj rruge. 
Sepse thirresi ne rruge te All-llahut ka shume veshtiresi gjate rruges se tij, e kjo eshte menyra e dawes, prandaj ai ka nevoje qe dikush ta peforcoje ne kete rruge.
Porse ai shikon shume nga ata qe ai mendon (gabimisht) se jane te lumtur dhe se jetojne ne pike te lumturise.
Ne kete rast ai dobesohet dhe niveli ulet ne dawen e tij. Dhe thote-apo I thote atij shejtani- : A nuk don te jesh ti sikur keta? A nuk don ti te jesh I lumtur sikur keta? E keshtu dobesohet nga rruga e tij, sa nga te cilet kane qene ne rruge te drejte e kane lene ate per shkak te ketyre mendimeve, e kane vdekur jobesimtare!!!
Sa burra kane jetuar ne lumturi te vertete e me pas jane kthyer ne lumturi te akuzuar!!! 
Nuk e ka realizuar ate ne dunja e as qe do ta realizoje ne ahiret.
Prej ketu lexues te nderuar vendosa t'ju shkruaj juve per lumturine,te qendrojme e ta trajtojme kete teme hollesisht per te sqaruar te verteten, e akuzuar eshte ajo apo e vertete?

*Akuzat e lumturise*

Do te qendroj pak gjate lexues I nderuar ne kete ceshtje dhe kjo per arsye se eshte me rendesi teje te vecante, sepse kjo eshte ceshtje e cila e drejton jeten tone, I sqaron mendimet tona te gabuara per te qenet te lumtur te cilat jane:

*Lumturia ne pasuri*

Shume jane pyetur per lumturine se a gjendet ajo ne grumbullimin e pasurise? ne mbledhjen e te hollave? apo ne ndertimin e vilave e te keshtjellave?

Shume njerez mendojne se filani eshte I lumtur se ka shume para ne banke, nje tjeter se ka kaq toke, nje I fundit se posedon kaq pallate etj. Filani ka keto e filani ka ato.Shumica e thone kete me gjuhe e te tjere e deshirojne me zemer,e vazhdojne te jetojne jeten e tyre me keto mendime te gabuara.
Por une u them me plot bindje se nuk eshte lumturia ne te qenet te pasur.
Le te qendrojme nje moment e te diskutojme per kete pike me konkretisht, a me te vertete gjendet lumturia ne pasuri?, duke pasur parasysh se shumica e njerezve mendojne se ajo ndodhet aty.
Nje poet thote:*"Jo cdo I pasur eshte I lumtur"*

Shume prej te pasurve dhe grumbulluesve te pasurise jetojne ne hidherim e merzitje ne dunja para ahiretit. Pse? Sepse ata jane shume te lodhur nga:*

1-Mbledhja e pasurise. 
2- Ruajtja dhe venia e saj ne levizje.
3-Meraku dhe frika nga humbja apo zhdukja e kesaj pasurie.*

Pra jeton ne frike se mos vjen ndonje rryme politike e ia shkrin pasurine, apo mos vijne hajdute e ja vjedhin ate.
Atehere cfare? Ai jeton ne hidherim,frike, merak, ankth e merzitje, gjumi I nates nuk e ze. Kjo qe po ju them eshte e provuar e pare nga syte tane. Dhe me e keqja se: pasuria e tij mund te behet sebeb per torturimin apo edhe vdekjen e tij.
Sa te pasur jane rrembyer apo edhe vrare per shkak te pasurise se tyre!!
Nga ana tjeter sa te pasur ka pasur dhe iu eshte zhduk pasuria e tyre nga cfaredo lloj shkaku,rendesi ka qe kjo eshte bere sebeb per hidherimin dhe merzitjen e tyre,duke kaluar jeten e tyre ne kete ambient, pra hidherim e merzitje!!
Shikoni keto shembuj.
Historia e Karunit.
Histori e cila eshte permendur ne Kuran ku All-llahu I madheruar thote:[
*"E doli tek njerezit e tij I stolisur" All-llahu I madheruar prape thote: "Me te vertete ai (karuni) posedonte gjera madheshtore" (Kasas 79).
Pra doli I stolisur me gjera te cmuara. Te gjitha keto jane akuza te lumturise.
Per shkak se ai I mohoi miresite qe All-llahu s.v.t. ia kishte dhene, ja si ishte perfundimi I tij.
All-llahu s.v.t. thote: "E e hapem tokem per te dhe shtepine e tij, nuk kishte asnje grup qe ta ndihmonte pervec All-llahut e ai (karuni) nuk ishte prej te ndihmuarve"*

E ne perfundimin e kesaj historie ne kete menyre, a thoni se mund t'ja veme emrin lumturi?

*Historia e Kristina Unasis*

Kjo me te vertete eshte histori e cuditshme e cila verteton se pasuria sado qe te shumohet e te shtohet nuk ka mundesi te jete sebebi kryesor per te qene I lumtur.
Histori e cuditshme! Ka ndodhur kjo histori ne periudhen 15 vjecare ose pak me shume, dhe seria e fundit ka mbaruar para disa muajsh. 
Histori nga Kristina Unasis.

Edhe pse All-llahu I madheruar na ka sjelle ne shembuj te ndryshem nga jobesimtare, nuk duhet te cuditemi edhe nga kjo histori e cila eshte me emrin e nje gruaje, keto jane shembuj qe vijne per te garantuar sistemin hyjnor ne toke.
Kristina Unasis: vajze greke,vajza e milionerit "Unasis" I cili posedonte me miljara para, nje ishull te tere, shume e shume gjera te tjera. Kesaj vajze I vdiq babai, para se ti vdiste babai I vdiq nena dhe ndermjet nenes e babait I vdiq vellai. Mbeti kjo vajze trashegimtarja e vetme dhe nusja e babait te saj, per gjithe kete pasuri.
A e din o I nderuari lexues sa pasuri ajo posedonte? Trashegoi nga babai I saj me shume se 5000 miljon rijal. Nje vajze te posedoje port detar madheshtor!! Nje ishull te tere!! Disa kompani fluturimi!!, e cfare mund ti themi kesaj?
Vella I nderuar: Nje grua e cila posedon me shume se 5000 milion rijal, pervec vilave, anijeve dhe avioneve te saj etj. A nuk eshte- sipas mendimit te shumices se njerezve-" gruaja me e lumtur ne bote??"
Sa persona deshirojne te jene si kjo grua!!
A e din se pasurine e saj po ta ndanim ne 100 persona do te behej secili prej tyre nga me te pasurit, duke u rene secilit nga 50 milion rijal!!! A nuk do te ishte secili pre tyre I tille? E c'fare I thoni asaj qe kete pasuri ta posedoje nje gruae vetme.
Pyetja qe na parashtrohet tani: "A eshte e lumtur kjo grua? 
Mbasi te lexoni historine e saj te cuditshme do ta gjeni vete pergjigjen e kesaj pyetje. 
Persa I perket nenes se saj vdiq mbas nje jete te llahtarshme me babain e saj perfundimi I te ciles ishte shkurorezimi. Ndersa vellai I saj duke loz me avionin e tij beri aksident dhe vdiq. Babai I saj: jetonte ne grindje me gruan e tij te dyte e cila ishte "Xhaklin Kenedi" (ish gruaja e ish presidentit te Amerikes "Xhon kenedi") per te cilen harxhoi me miliona dollare derisa u martua me te, kerkonte qe te behej I njohur, qe njerezit te thone se Unasis u martua me ish gruan e ish presidentit te Amerikes. Edhe pse te gjitha keto, ai e kaloi jeten me te ne grindje e merzitje gjithmone. Si ka mundesi te jete martese e suksesshme ku nje nga kushtet e kesaj martese ishte:- te mos flinte me te ne nje krevat, te jete jashte kontrollit te tij, vetem te shpenzoje per te dhe aq sa te doje ajo.
Edhe pse ai ia plotesoi te gjitha keto, jeta ndermjet tyre ishte ne grindje te vazhdueshme sa ishte gjalle dhe me vajzen mbas vdekjes se tij. 
Si perfundim ti kthehemi vajzes se tij: ajo u martua me nje Amerikan ne kohen kur babai I saj jetonte, kaloi me te disa muaj dhe u ndane.
Mbas vdekjes se babait te saj u martua me nje grek, kaloi dhe me te disa muaj dhe perseri u ndane.
Pastaj qendroi nje kohe te gjate duke kerkuar te jete e lumtur, dhe a e dini me ke u martua per here te trete gruaja me e pasur ne bote? 
U martua me nje komunist rus- o sa e cuditshme! kapitalistja martohet me komunistin!!!
Kur e pyeten njerezit e ne vecanti gazetaret se: "Ti je kapitaliste si pranove te martohesh me nje komunist?" 
U pegjigj: "Kerkoj te jem e lumtur" Po- tha se dua te jem e lumtur!
Mbas martese vajti me te ne Rusi. Duke ditur se sistemi I atjeshem nuk lejon qe te jetosh ne hyrje me me shume se dy dhoma, nuk lejon qe te kesh sherbetore e shume e shume gjera te tjera qe ajo nuk ishte mesuar me to. Keshtu qe filloi ti sherbente vetes,burrit te pastronte shtepine, te gatuante etj. Pune qe nuk I kishte bere asnjehere gjate jetes se saj.
Per vet shkakun se kjo ishte gruaja me e pasur ne bote gazetaret ishin ne ndjekje te ngjarjes se saj. Njehere ata e pyeten:"Si ka mundesi nje gje e tille"?
Pergjigjet-"kerkoj te jem e lumtur" 
Kaloi me te nje vit dhe ai e ndau. Mbas disa muajsh u be nje feste ne France dhe kjo ishte e ftuar. Dikush nga gazetaret e pyeti perseri:"A ti je gruaja me e pasur ne bote?"-u tha -po, une jam gruaja me e pasur ne bote porse une jam gruaja me e deshtuar dhe me e hidheruar ne bote!!!
Dhe pjesa e fundit e ketij filmi real ishte se ajo u martua me nje Francez. Ky ishte I pasur posedonte disa fabrika. Lindi nje vajze me te dhe mbas nje fare kohe u nda edhe prej tij. Shikoni u martua 4 here, nga 4 shtete te ndryshme per te provuar shansin e saj.
Pastaj e kaloi pjesen tjeter te jetes ne hidherim e vuajtje shpirterore, para disa muajsh u gjet e vdekur ne Argjentine. Nuk dihet se vdiq vete apo e vrane, doktorret e atjeshem urdheruan per verifikimin e kufomes, per te cilen akoma nuk kemi te dhena. U varros ne ishullin e babait te saj!!
Shikojeni kete grua a e pasuroi ate malli saj?
Ne dunja jo se jo por edhe ne ahiret jo,- atje do te thote: "nuk me beri mua dobi pasuria ime"per shkak te kufrit te saj. Atehere vetem pasuria nuk mjafton per te qene I lumtur, edhe pse shumica e njerezve mendojne se lumturia eshte ne mall e ne tregeti. Edhe ne kohen tone kemi pare se sa te pasur jetojne jeten e tyre ne strese e frike, e sa prej tyre ne hidherime e brenga. 



Me kujtohet nje shembull: nje tregetar posedonte me miljara te holla,-kete person une e njoh- iu zhduk atij pasuria, mbas nje fare kohe ekonomia e tij u ngushtua dhe gjendja e tij u veshtiresua. Doli te kerkonte per pune,- ku ne kohen e pasurise se tij punonte ne ministri,- dhe perfundimisht gjeti pune ne nje kompani punetoresh.
A I thone kesaj lumturi ne pasuri?
Lumturia ne fame.
Atehere a ndodhet lumturia ne fame, sic eshte te qenet sportist artist etj.
Une te them se: Jo: Sepse fama eshte vuajtje dhe jo lumturi, nuk I thone fame asaj qe nuk eshte e lidhur me devotshmeri ndaj All-llahut te madheruar, e ai I cili eshte I devotshem nuk ka nevoje per fame. 
Shume njerez mendojne se sportistet dhe artistet jane njerezit me te lumtur. Hajdeni te diskutojme se bashku kete pike, per te cilen ju them: 

(1). Sportistet: Shumica e tyre jetojne ne merzitje gjate gjithe kohes se tyre. Nga nje kamp ne tjetrin nga nje udhetim ne tjetrin, nuk mundet te rrije e te stabilizohet me familjen e tij ashtu sikur ai do, vetem se shume pak.
Nje pjese e tyre detyrohet te leje studimet e te sakrifikoje me te ardhmen e tij per shkak se eshte I zene shume me sport. Pastaj me zhvillimin e ndonje ndeshje jetojne ne ankth e ne rast se humbin jetojne ne hidherim e merzitje.
Ata mendojne se ne rast se humbin spektatoret do te kene mendim te keq per ta, prandaj hidherimi I tyre shtohet edhe me teper. Mbasi dalin ne pension nuk pyet askush per ta edhe sikur te kete qene sportisti me I njohur ne bote, kjo I ben ata qe ta kalojne te gjthe jeten ne merzitje dhe hidherim. E si atehere qendron lumturia tek sportistet?, edhe pse disa njerez mendojne keshtu.

(2). Artistet: Jeta e tyre eshte jeta me e keqe qe mund te jetoje nje njeri.
Humbje familjare,droge,kercenim,dhune,jete,vdekje,poste,e  tj. Me fjalen artista kam per qellim,kengetaret,muzikantet dhe artistet e filmave. Keto qe po ju shkruaj nuk po I shkruaj une por jane vete ata te cilet I shkruajne per te cilet gazetat nuk pushojne dite e nate.


Shikoni keta tre shembuj: 
(1). Enver Uezhdi: bashkeshori I nje artistje jehude "Lejla Murad" e cila ka shkruar per te ne shkrimet e saj: "Bashkeshorti im ishte burre I thjeshte, nje dite me tha: Ah sikur te kem 1milion xhunej (paraja ne Egjipt) edhe sikur te me bjere ndonje lloj semundje ska problem, I thashe: C'e do mallin po qe I semure?me tha:- E shpenzoj nje pjese te tij per t'u sheruar dhe jetoj me pjesen tjeter I lumtur. I erdhen atij me shume se 1 milion xhunej, por Allahu I madheruar e denoi ate me kancar ne melci, jo vetem qe 1 milion I harxhoi per tu sheruar por me miliona te tjere dhe nuk u sherua. Pra jo vetem qe nuk u be I lumtur por edhe ushqimin e hante me diete, sipas caktimit te doktorrit. Dhe se fundi vdiq me kete semundje I humbur I penduar per cka I kaloi.

(2). Njazi Mustafa: edhe ky ishte nje prej realizuesve me te medhenj filmash. Porse tere jeten e tij e kaloi ne brenga e hidherime. Ne moshen 70 vjecare u gjet I vrare ne shtepine e tij. Mbas nje hetimi te gjate zbuluan se: Ai ne kete nate kishte zhvilluar nje mbremje muzikore ku te ftuara ishin 10 vajza, e ne mengjesin e kesaj nate u gjet I vrare. Shiko se cfare jete, brenga e hidherime te njepasnjeshme gjate gjithe jetes se tij, dehje e mashtrim naten e vdekjes, pra e mbylli jeten e tij ne kete gjendje kaq te keqe. Na ruajte Allahu nga mbyllja e keqe.

(3). Abdulhalim el-Hafidh. Ishte nje nga kengetaret me me fame, porse c'e do, gjithe jeten e tij e kaloi I vetem, I pamartuar dhe sigurisht pa femije, dhe ne fund edhe I semure deri sa e mori vdekja.

Lumturia- atehere-nuk eshte tek ta vetem se vetetime qe u shkelqen syte nje here dhe me kete u duket te tjereve se ata jane me te vertete te lumtur, porse e verteta eshte e kunderta, jeta e tyre eshte perplot brenga e probleme qe nuk marrin fund.

*Lumturia ne marrjen e diplomave.*

Atehere ku ndodhet lumturia?. Ndoshta ndodhet ne marrjen e diplomave me te larta!! Perseri u them me plot bindje se:- Jo.
Te qendrojme pak lexues I nderuar e ta analizojme edhe kete pike. Lexojeni kete histori e fresket fare e botuar ne revisten "Jemameh"
"Doktorreshe bertet duke thene merrini diplomat e mia dhe me jepni bashkshort"!!!
E shikoni se c'thote kjo doktorreshe e ndoshta kjo sipas mendimit te shume njerezve eshte shume e lumtur. Sepse doktorrata eshte dija me e larte sipas mendimit te tyre prandaj edhe diploma ne kete fushe eshte diploma me e mire. Edhe pse eshte mendim I gabuar por ja qe ndodhet.
Ndersa nje doktorreshe tjeter shkruan: " C'do dite ne 7 te mengjesit nevrikosje,merzitje nganjehere edhe te qara" Pse? " I hipi makines mbrapa shoferit e I drejtohem klinikes time (pastaj shton) varrit tim qelise time (e krahason kliniken e saj me varr e me qeli per te cilen kushedi sa eshte munduar derisa ka arritur nje gje te tille, e me pas shton) e kur arrij ne ate qe me ka lidhur e me ka ngushtuar jeten (ne vend qe te thote ne zyren time apo ne vendin tim te lumturise thote ne ngushticen time) I gjej atje plot gra me femijet e tyre te cilet presin prej meje ngrohtesi e fjale te embla" e me ne fund qan duke thene: "Merrini diplomat e mia e cdo gje se qenkan shume te kota e me beni te degjoJ fjalen "MAMA"

*Lumturia ne pozite.*

Atehere ndoshta lumturia ndodhet tek ata qe kane pozite te larte si drejtoret, ministrat e te tjere.
Perseri u them juve:- Jo. A e dini pse? Sepse pergjegjesia eshte barre e rende ne dunja e ne rast se I zoti I kesaj pergjegjesie nuk e drejton sikur duhet eshte humbje dhe pendim diten e gjykimit. Njeriu me pozite rri gjithmone ne frike e trishtim se mos I ike vendi ne te cilin ndodhet prandaj ben c'eshte e mundur per ta mbajtur ate. E kur largohet nga pozita (e kjo do te ndodhe patjeter) e kalon pjesen tjeter te jetes I hidheruar. Pozita nganjehere mund te behet sebeb ne vdekjen e tij, prandaj ai jeton ne frike e merak gjithmone. E per kete na mjafton ne historia e Faraonit dhe Hamanit te cilet jetonin ne pozite te larte ashtu sic permenden ne Kur'anin e shenjte. Dhe ju e dini shume mire perfundimin e tyre. Ndersa ne kohen tone do tju permendim keto shembuj.

Presidenti I Filipineve.
Historine e tij e kam lexuar disa here dhe gjeta se ne kete histori mund te marrim mesim. Ketij presidenti ia provoi All-llahu I madheruar mbytjen ne pikellim e hidherim ne dunja para ahiretit. Ne nje kohe shume te shkurter e gjeti veten perpara veshtiresive, I perzene nga vedi I tij, I padeshiruar nga askush, e mohonin njohjen e tij miqte dhe te afermit e tij. Nuk ka te drejte te kthehet ne vendin e tij, ne te cilin ka pas bere si te doje. Edhe kur I erdhi vdekja nuk mundi te shikoje vendin e tij te kenaqte syrin sadopak. Pra "Lavdia I takon Mbretit te mbreterve".
Bukasa.
A e din kush eshte Bukasa?!!! Bukasa ishte perandor ne Afriken e mesme I cili permendet edhe sot e kesaj dite. Nje here vajti per vizite ne France ku ne te njejten kohe ne vendin e tij u be grusht shteti. U hidherua shume ne France, syte iu erresuan dhe toka ju ngushtua aq shume sa s'ta merr mendja.
U kthye ne vendin e tij me emrin "permisues". Por per fat te keq e kapen dhe e futen ne burg. Nuk e di se cfare bene me te por ajo qe di une eshte se e pllakosen disa semundje me e lehta prej tyre hidherimi, mezitja, pikellimi e vuajtja ne ate vend ku nje dite thirrej "Perandor". Keto qe permendem jane disa shembuj por sa e sa te tjere ka nga te paret, e ne kohen tone. Zbatohet tek ta suneti I All-llahut I cili as nuk ndryshon e as nuk zevendesohet.
Pra kjo eshte lumturia e akuzuar per te cilen shumica e njerezve mendojne se eshte lumturi e vertete.
Shume prej tyre ne fillim u duket se jane te lumtur porse ne te vertete jane duke u mbytur ne vuajtje, ne hidherime e brenga.
Nga shembujt me te qarte per lumturi te akuzuar eshte jeta qe bejne ne Europe e ne vecanti shtetet Skandonave. Keto jane shtetet me te pasura, qofte kjo ne nivelin shteteror apo ne nivel personal, megjithate atje ndodh nje perqindje shume e madhe vetevrasjesh.

Suedia p.sh. Eshte shteti me I pasur ne nivel personal dhe shteti me me perqindje te larte vetevrasjesh!!.
Ne te njejten kohe gjejme se shtetet muslimane ku pjesa me e madhe tyre jane te varfra, eshte regjistruar numri me I vogel ne bote, vetevrasjesh.
Keshtu e shikojme ne realitet se si lumturia e vertete nuk ndodhet as ne pasuri as ne fame e as ne nivelin e larte arsimor, as ne pozite e ne asgje qe u perngjet ketyre nga ceshtjet e kesaj dunjaje.
Atehere ku mund ta gjejme lumturine? ..dhe cilat jane shenjat e nje te lumturi te vertete?.
Perpara se tu pergjigjemi ketyre pyetjeve na duhet te trajtojme shkurtimisht disa nga shkaqet qe te pengojne te jesh I lumtur.

*Gjerat qe te pengojne te jesh I lumtur.
1.	Mosbesimi (kufri): 

2- Veprat te cilat jane ne kundershtim me urdherat e All-llahut, gjunahet dhe krimet:* 
Nuk kam se c'te them per kete ceshtje, duket qarte. Do te permend vetem nje thenie te nje jobesimtari I cili e sqaron kete ceshtje.

Thote Aleks Karil: *" Njeriut nuk ja merr mendja rezultatin e tmerrshem qe del nga veprat e gabuara dhe rezultati I tyre ne pergjithesi nuk mund te mjekohet"*

Ndersa Sokrati thote, edhe ky jobesimtar:* "Krimineli gjithmone jeton me ne vuajtje se ai, ndaj te cilit eshte bere krimi, prandaj ne rast se krimineli nuk denohet per krimin e bere eshte njeriu me I vuajtur".*

Keshtu thone keta dy jobesimtare. Ne anen tjeter gjejme se nje nga sahabet nje here beri gjunah, erdhi tek I dreguari I All-llahut s.a.v.s dhe I tha:- O i deguar I All-llahut me pastro - e perseriti kete gje prape tek I derguari I All-llahut s.a.v.s. - pastaj e denuan ate". (Trasmeton Muslimi) 

*2.	Hasedi (smira) dhe xhelozia:*

 Hasedi eshte ceshtje shume e rrezikshme, saqe All-llahu I madheruar na urdheron neve te mbrohemi nga sherri I hasedit. 
All-llahu xh.sh. thote: "dhe nga e keqja e ziliqarit kur ben zili" (el-Felek 5).
Perseri All-llahu I lartesuar thote: "A I kane zili njerezit per ate c'ka u ka dhene All-llahu prej miresive te Tij?". (En-Nisa 54). E ka thene kete per jobesimtaret.
Ka thene I derguari I All-llahut duke ju drejtuar ummetit te tij: "Mos kini zili, mos nderpreni mardheniet me farefisin, mos urreni, jini rober te All-llahut, vellezer" (Mutefekun alejhi). 

Nuk ka asgje te keqe te deshmojme per te keqen e hasedit me thenet e disa prej armiqve tane. Viktor Bushikh thote: " Me te vertete hasedi, xhelozia dhe keqedashja jane tre fjale porse qellimi I tyre eshte nje, keto jane lende te cilat prodhojne helm kundra shendetit, dhe si rezultat I kesaj njeriu dobesohet si nga ana e te menduarit ashtu edhe ne punet e tij". 

*4. Keqedashja dhe urrejtja*

. All-llahu I madheruar ka thene ne suren Hashr: "dhe mos mos na fut ne zemrat tona urrejtje per besimtaret". (El-Hashr 10).
I cileson All-llahu I madheruar ne kete ajet ata qe kane besuar te bejne kete dua' sepse urrejtja te pengon te jesh I lumtur.
Gjithashtu All-llahu I lartesuar duke cilesuar jeten e besimtareve te devotshem ne Xhennet thote: " dhe ua larguam urrejtjen qe kishin ne gjokset e tyre".(El-A'raf 43).
Ibrahim Xhemel thote: " Keqedashesi gjate gjithe kohes se tij nuk mendon per asgje tjeter vetem se kush mund te me beje keq, kjo e shtyn ate te genjeje apo te beje keq ndokujt, dhe kurre nuk eshte I rehatuar nga ajo qe punon".

*5. Nevrikosja*
. Nuk ka dyshim se nevrikosja eshte nje nga pengesat per te qene I lumtur. Prandaj All-llahu I madheruar thote per besimtaret: " dhe ne rast se nuk nevrikosen falin (njeri-tjetrin)". (Esh-Shu'ura 37).
I derguari I All-llahut s.a.v.s. thote: "nuk eshte I forte ai qe mund te tjeret porse I forte eshte ai qe e permban veten kur nevrikoset". (Mutefekun alejhi).
6. Padrejtesia. Me te vertete padrejtesia eshte vepra me e poshter dhe nena e te keqijave.
Per kete do te permendim dy shembuj te cilet kane ndodhur ne kohen tone ata jane: (Hamza Pesioni dhe Salah Nasr) te cilet e kaluan jeten e tyre duke bere padrejtesi njerezve dhe keta ishin nga ushtaret e udheheqesit te tyre (Xhemal Abdul-Nasir). Keta merreshin me keqtrajtimin e thirresve ne rruge te All-llahut duke iu bere atyre padrejtesi e duke I torturuar me tortura te rrenqethshme.
Por si ishte jeta e tyre? Me e keqja jeteWall-llahi.
Persa I perket Hamza Pesionit ai kishte arritur ne ate shkalle te padrejtesise e te kufrit saqe u thoshte besimtareve duke I torturuar te cilet kerkonin ndihme prej All-llahut te madheruar duke iu thene: "Ku eshte ai zoti juaj qe ta lidh edhe ate me pranga"!!!
Ndersa Salah Nasr bente martese me gra te martuara te cilat ishin nen kurore te burrave te tjere!!!

A e dini se si ishte perfundimi I ketyre te humburve?.
Hamza Pesioni; e perpiu makina e tij. Duke udhetuar nga Kajro per ne Alexandri gjate rruges pesoi aksident me nje maune e cila ishte e ngarkuar me hekura ndertesash, hekurat qe ishin ne maune iu futen ne tere trupin e tij, saqe per ta nxjerre kufomen nga makina iu deshen ta presin copa-copa.
Keshtu e vdiq All-llahu I madheruar ne hekura, ai I cili pati thene se ku eshte ai zoti juaj qe ta ve ne hekura, I Lartesuar eshte All-llahu nga ato qe thone zullumqaret.

Salah Nasr; edhe kete e zune me shume se 10 semundje te renda. Jetoi disa vite ne hidherime, as doktorrata nuk ia gjeti ilacin e duhur. Derisa vdiq I burgosur ne qelite e prijesit te tyre te cilit I shebenin.

*7. Frika ndaj dikujt tjeter pervec All-llahut te madheruar*

. Me te vertete frika ndaj dikujt tjeter pervec All-llahut xh.sh. trashegon merzitje e perulje. Prandaj All-llahu I madheruar thote: " e ata (jobesimtaret) nuk futeshin ne to (xhamite) vetem se te frikesuar". (el-Bekare 114).
All-llahu I madheruar perseri thote: "me te vertete shejtani dhe ithtaret e tij iu frikesojne, por ju mos iu frikesoni atyre, e frikesomuni Mua ne rast se jeni besimtare". (Ali-Imran 175).
Ibrahimi alejhi selam iu drejtua kombit te tij duke u thene:- " dhe nuk u frikesohem atyre qe ju I adhuroni" ashtu sic trasmetohet ne Kur'anin e shenjte ne suren (Ena'm 80). 
Atehere frika ndaj dikujt tjeter pervec All-llahut te madheruar te pengon te jesh I lumtur.

*7. Ndjellja e fatit te keq.*

 Sa shume njerez kane jetuar ne merzitje e brenga per shkak te ndjelljes se fatit te keq. Pranda Pejgamberit s.a.v.s. "E pelqente ndjelljen e fatit te mire dhe e urrente ndjelljen e fatit te keq". ( nxjerre nga Ahmedi dhe e ka trasmetuar Buhariu, Muslimi, Ebu Daudi dhe Tirmidhiu ka thene se eshte hadith I sakte). Doktor Aziz Ferid thote se: ai qe ndjell fatin e keq e gjen ajo qe ndjell per shkak se ajo ndikon ne sistemin nervor te tij.

*9. Mendimi I keq.*

 All-llahu I madheruar thote: " O ju te cilet keni besuar largohuni shume prej mendimeve se me te vertete disa prej mendimeve jane gjunah". ( Huxhurat 12).
I derguari I All-llahut s.a.v.s. thote: " Kini frike mendimet sepse mendimet jane biseda me e rrejshme".(Mutefekun alejhi).

*10. Mendjemadhesia.*

 Mendjemadhi jeton ne hidherim dhe vuajtje te perhershme, duke kerkuar te jete me I larti I njerezve dhe duke mos respektuar te drejtat e tyre.

*11. Te lidhurit e zemres me dike tjeter pervec All-llahut te madheruar.*
 Sic eshte lidhja e zemres se nje te dashuruari me te dashuren e tij. Te gjithe e kemi lexuar historine e atij qe I iku e dashura e tij dhe doli te therriste neper rruge derisa u cmend, jetoi ashtu derisa vdiq dhe ai ne kete gjendje. E takoi All-llahun e madheruar dhe zemra e tij e lidhur me dikend tjeter pervec Tij. Sa e sa te tjere kane pesuar histori te ngjashme me kete I kane dhene perparesi ta lidhin zemren me dikend tjeter pervec All-llahut te madheruar. O sa humbje e madhe ne dunja e sa ne ahiret.

*12. Droga.* 

Shume njerez mendojne se lumturine e sjellin droga dhe alkooli prandaj dhe fillojne e I perdorin ato, per t'iu shmangur brengave e hidherimeve te kesaj dunjaje. Por fatkeqesisht papritur e gjejne veten e tyre para nje zjarri te madh lenda e te cilit jane vete ata. Drogimi ne te vertete eshte dicka qe ne asnje menyre nuk te ben te lumtur, perkundrazi ai te sjell vuajtje e hidherime, merzitje dhe shkaterrim te plote. Shkaterrim personal, shoqeror dhe te ummetit ne pergjithesi.
Ne kohen tone kemi shembuj nga me te ndryshmit ne kete pike prandaj le te marrin mesim prej ketyre shembujve ata qe kane mend.
Dhe tani mbasi u njohem shkurtimisht me pikat qe te pengojne te jesh I lumtur, te radhitim tani shkaqet qe te bejne te lumtur, si ti arrijme ato, dhe cilat jane cilesite e nje te lumturi.
Shkaqet qe te bejne te lumtur dhe cilesite e te lumturve.
Me te vertete ai I cili don te jete I lumtur duhet qe patjeter te kapet per shkaqet qe te bejne te tille. Nje poet thote:* Shpreson shpetim dhe ti nuk ja ke hapur rrugen asaj; me te vertete anija nuk ecen ne toke;.*

Te qendrojme se bashku e te analizojme shkaqet e lumturise dhe cilesite e te lumturve, ndoshta All-llahu na e lehteson kapjen pas ketyre shkaqeve se me te vertete Ai eshte Dhuruesi dhe Lehtesuesi I gjithckaje.
*
1.	Besimi ne All-llahun dhe vepra e mire.* 
All-llahu I madheruar thote: " Kush kryen vepra te mira qofte ky mashkull apo femer dhe eshte besimtar do ta ringjallim ne jete te mire". ( Nahl 97). Pra do ta ngjallim ate ne jete te lumtur.
Te gjithe ne duam te jemi te lumtur prandaj le te kryejme vepra te mira bashke me imanin. All-llahu xh.sh. thote: " kush beson All-llahun dhe diten e gjykimit dhe kryen vepra te mira nuk do te jene te frikesuar e as te merzitur". (Maide 69).
Dhe ne hadithin e Ebi Jahja Suhejb bin Sinan r.a. thuhet se: ka thene I derguari I All-llahut s.a.v.s. " E cuditshme eshte ceshtja e besimtarit, cdo gjendje per te eshte e mire, e nuk eshte kjo vetem se per besimtarin, ne rast se I bie ndonje e mire falenderon, dhe kjo eshte e mire per te,e ne rast se I bie ndonje e keqe ben durim, perseri edhe kjo eshte e mire per te". ( Muslimi).
Ndersa I derguari salall-llahu alejhi wes-selem ishte ai I cili e gjente rehatine dhe kenaqesine ne namaz dhe ne adhurim, prandaj ai s.a.v.s. thoshte: " Thirre ikametin o Bilal dhe na rehato me namaz". ( Ahmed, Ebu Daud). 
Ndersa ne ditet tona eshte per te ardhur keq ku degjojme shume prej njerezve te thone: " na leni rehat me gjithe namaz se sja kemi hallin, kemi njeqind halle e probleme, nuk kemi kohe per namaz". Ja keshtu thone, e I derguari I All-llahut s.a.v.s. thote: "Ne namaz eshte gezimi im". ( Ahmed, Nisai).
E tani le te permendim nje shembull te vertete e te shikojme se cfare ben imani me besimtarin e si I ben ata te jen te lumtur ne cfaredo gjendje qe te jene!!
Ibn Tejmije- All-llahu e meshirofte: u torturua u burgos u perzu nga vendi I tij e megjitheate e gjejme duke thene ne kalane e Sirise ne kohet e fundit te keqtrajtimit te tij dhe xhihadin e tij: " C'fare do me beje armiku mua, une Xhennetin e kam ne zemer, kudo qe te shkoj ai vjen me mua nuk me ndahet. Burgosja per mua eshte shoqeri, vrasja per mua eshte shehidllek, dhe nxjerrja nga vendi im eshte shetitje (turizem)". Keshtu e gjejme Dijetarin Islam duke ia mbyllur dyert ne fytyre armiqve me kete thenie te pavdekshme, e cila eshte drite qe ndricon rrugen e besimtarit. Nuk mund ta zbatoje kete thenie te cmuar vetem se burrat e medhenj dhe ata qe I kane qellimet e larta.

*2.	Besimi ne percaktimin e All-llahut te miren dhe te keqen e tij.* 

Cdo gjendje eshte nga All-llahu s.v.t. kjo cilesi eshte shume me rendesi tek ata qe duan te jene te lumtur. Pra nuk mund te arrish lumturine vetem se duke besuar ne All-llahun, dhe ne besimin ne All-llahun eshte edhe besimi ne kaderin e Tij dhe kenaqesia per ate qe te ka rene, sepse njeriu ne kete jete patjeter qe do te shijoje te mira dhe te keqia, keshtuqe ne rast se nuk beson ne percaktimin e All-llahut ka mbaruar.
Do te permendim nje shembull ku tregohet se c'fare ben imani ne percaktimin e All-llahut, dhe si ndikon ai ne te qenet te lumtur.
Arweh bin Zubejr- All-llahu e meshirofte, I duhej qe te priste kemben te ciles I kishte rene kancer, e I thane: " duhet qe patjeter te pish alkool qe te mos e ndjesh kemben kur te pritet, dhe se ata mbasi ta presin do ta fusin ne vaj te nxehte me qellim qe te nderpritet gjakderdhja. A e dini se si veproi ai?.
I kundershtoi ata duke iu thene: A te me pushoje zemra nga perkujtimi I All-llahut!!. I thane- atehere si t'ja bejme?. Tha: " do t'iu tregoj une nje menyre tjeter, kur te cohem per ne namaz me beni cfare te doni, se zemra ime ne kete moment eshte e lidhur me All-llahun dhe nuk e ndjej se cfare po behet me mua".
Dhe pikerisht kur u ngrit per ne namaz ia pren kemben siper gjurit e ai nuk levizi, porse kur kemben ia futen ne vaj te nxehte I ra te fiket. E njerezit filluan te thonin: " Ngushelluesi me I mire per kemben tende eshte All-llahu, dhe ngushelluesi me I mire per djalin tend eshte All-llahu". Djali I tij kur e pa babane ne kete gjendje vdiq. A e dini se cfare tha mbasi u zgjua? Tha duke iu nenshtruar percaktimit te Allahut: " Falenderimi I takon All-llahut, o Zot ne rast se me ke leshuar bela une te qofsha fale, e ne rast se more, Ti edhe me ke dhene edhe ke lene". 
Ky eshte imani I sinqerte ne percaktimin e All-llahut porse ku jane sot te tille shembuj?!.
*
3.	Dija ne fe.* 

Dijetaret te cilet e njohin All-llahun jane ata te lumturit.
Te lexojme tani vella I nderuar kete histori e cila I pershtatet kesaj ceshtje, historine e nje dijetari I cili eshte Ebu Hasen Zahid. C'fare na thote kjo histori kaq e prekshme.
Ishte Ahmed bin Tawlun nje nga prijesit e Egjiptit, nga kriminelet me te forte, saqe thuhet se ai ka vrare 18000 njerez duke I torturuar,(pra duke ju nderprere atyre buken edhe ujin derisa te vdesin) e kjo eshte menyra me e keqe vrasje.
Nje dite Hasen Zahid shkoi tek Ahmed bin Tawlun me qellim qe te zbatonte thenien e Pejgamberit s.a.v.s.se: "Xhihadi me I mire eshte thenia e fjales se drejte tek prijesi zullumqar". (Ahmed, Nisai, Ebu Maxheh).
I tha atij se me te vertete ti po I ben padrejtesi asaj qe ke nen kujdestari, I perkujtoi friken ndaj All-llahut te madheruar etj. U nevrikos Ibn Tawlun shume, prandaj urdheroi qe te merrej nje luan te mos I jepnin per te ngrene disa dite e ashtu I uritur t'ia leshonin Ebu Hasen!!. Oh sa momente te trishtueshme!!. Porse Ebu Hasen e ka zemren te mbushur me iman dhe bindje ndaj All-llahut te madheruar, prandaj ndodhi dicka e cuditshme. 
Kur ia leshuan atij luanin e uritur, luani filloi qe ti vinte atij perqark, largohej e afrohej, majtas e djathtas e Ebu Hasen pa levizur fare dhe pa I kushtuar vemendje c'ka po ndodh. Te gjithe njerezit jane grumbulluar disa duke qare e disa te frikesuar nga keto pamje te tmerrshme.
I vune atij perpara luan te uritur!!, dyluftim I padiskutueshem!!. Por c'fare ndodhi me pas?. Iu afrua atij luani I erdhi perqark u largua, u afrua perseri, I mori ere, qendroi nje moment, tundi koken, e me pas u largua pa I bere asgje te keqe.
Te gjithe njerezit u cuditen filluan te falenderonin All-llahun e ta lartesonin Ate.
Por ne kete histori me e cuditshmja eshte se: E ftoi Ibn Tawlun Ebu Hasen e I tha: "me thuaj mua se per c'fare ishe duke u menduar ne ate moment kur te erdhi luani, ti nuk ia vure veshin fare e as qe doje t'ia dije se c'po ndodh?.
U pergjigj duke I thene: " Une po mendoja per jarget e luanit po me preken a jane ato te pastra apo te pista?. I tha- a nuk kishe frike prej luanit? I tha- jo All-llahu I madheruar me mjaftoi.
Pra kjo eshte lumturia e vertete e cila trashegohet nga besimi I forte dhe dituria e dobishme, kjo eshte ajo rehatia shpirterore per te cilen kerkojne te gjithe njerezit.
Ky moment I hekurt nga Ebu Hasen na kujton historine e nje Sahabi Khubejb bin Adi r.a. I cili ra ne dore te jobesimtareve dhe ata para se ta vrasin e pyeten: a ke ndonje nevoje perpara se te vdesesh? U tha:- a ka mundesi te me lini te fal dy rekate? Ishte ky sahabi, I pari I cili fali dy rekate para se te vritej. E lejuan qe te falej, e mbasi mbaroi tha: Wall-llahi sikur mos te mendonit se po mundohem t'I shmangem vrasjes do ta kisha zgjatur namazin.
Kur e ngriten qe ta kryqezonin e ta pritnin e pyeten: a don qe Muhammedi te jete ne vendin tend e ti te jesh ne mes te familjes tende?
U pergjigj: "Wall-llahi une nuk do te doja qe ta prekte Muhammedin asnje gjemb ne mes te familjes se tij, dhe une te jem ne kete vend"!!.
E shikon o vella fuqine e bindjes dhe besimin e patundur!!.
Pastaj tha r.a. "O All-llah nxirri ata prej vendit tone nje nga nje, zhduki ata te gjithe e mos ler asnje prej tyre".
Trimeri, heroizem, bindja e forte, imani I skalitur ne zemer, falet me qendrueshmeri, iu pergjigjet atyre me qendrueshmeri, ben dua' mbi ta me qendrueshmeri e kjo eshte lumturia e vertete per ate qe do.

*4.	Shtimi I perkujtimit te All-llahut e I leximit te Kur'anit*

." e me perkujtimin e All-llahut a nuk te rehatohen zemrat". (err-Rraad 28).
Me te vertete at qe e perkujtijne All-llahun e madheruar shpesh jetojne te lumtur dhe me zemer te qete. Ndersa ata qe I largohen perkujtimit te All-llahut jetojne ne hidherime e ngushtice shpirterore. " E ata qe I largohen permendjes se Rrahmanit I dergojme atij nje shejtan e ai eshte shok per te". (Zukhruf 36).
" E ata qe I largohen permendjes sime do te kete jete te veshtire e diten e gjykimit do te ringjallet I verber". (Ta Ha 124).
" E mjere per ata qe I largohen permendjes se All-llahut ata jane ne humbje te qarte". (Zumer 22).

*5.Hapja e gjoksit dhe kujdesja nga ngushtesia e tij.*

Ne Kur'an shume ajete flasin per hapjen e gjoksit. All-llahu s.v.t. na tregon per Musen a.s. ku thote: " O Zot ma hap gjoksin tim" (Ta Ha 25).
Perseri All-llahu I madheruar thote per te derguarin e Tij s.a.v.s. " A nuk ta kemi hapur ne ty gjoksin tend" (Sherh 1).
All-llahu I madheruar thote: " Ke don All-llahu ta udhezoje ia hap gjoksin per ne Islam" ( En'am 125).
Dhe perseri I madheruari thote: " E atij qe All-llahu ia ka hapur gjoksin per ne Islam ai eshte ne drite nga Zoti I tij". ( Zumer 22).
Pra hapja e gjoksit dhe kerkimi per te eshte nga shenjat dhe cilesite e te lumturve.

*6.Bamiresia tek njerezit.*

 Kjo eshte nje ceshtje e provuar dhe e pare se si ata qe u bejne mire njerezve jane nga me te lumturit, dhe nga me te pranuarit ne toke.

*7. Shikimi I atij qe eshte me poshte se ti ne ceshtjet e dunjase dhe shikimi I atij qe eshte me lart se ti ne ceshtjet e ahiretit.*

Ashtu sic eshte trasmetuar ne hadithet e te derguarit s.a.v.s. ku thote: "Shikoni ate qe eshte me pak se ju, e mos shikoni ate qe eshe me lart se ju, kjo eshte me e mire me qellim qe te mos nenvleftesoni miresite e All-llahut".
Kjo persa I perket ceshtjeve te dunjase, sepse kur shikon ate qe eshte me ulet se ti ne ceshtjet e dunjase ia din vleren te mirave qe te ka dhene All-llahu.s.v.t.
E persa I perket ceshtjeve te ahiretit shiko ate qe eshte me lart se ti ne menyre qe te shohish se sa I pakte, e sa mangesi ke ti ne keto pune, e mos shiko ata qe jane humbur se si jane humbur por shiko ata qe kane shpetuar si kane shpetuar.
8. Shkurtimi I shpreses dhe moslidhja e zemres pas dunjase, pregatitja per diten e Fundit.
Dijetari Abdurrahman Su'udi ka mbajtur nje ligjerate ne nje fakultet ku ka thene keto fjale te shkurtra por kuptimgjere. "Kjo jete eshte e shkurter prandaj mos e shkurtoni me hidherime e me brenga".
Dhe ja o vella ky dialog I cmuar I cili u zhvillua me nje nga ata qe nuk I japin vlere kesaj dunjaje, aq sa mendojne per diten e gjykimit. Nje nga te miret tane po bisedonte per shkurtimin e shpreses, per te cilen edhe u pyet: Sa ka arritur tek ti shkurtimi I shpreses? U pergjigj- ka arritur shkurtimi I shpreses tek une aq sa kur e fus kafshaten e bukes ne goje nuk e di se a do te me jepet mundesia ta haj apo jo!!.
Ndersa nje tjeter kur u pyet per kete ceshtje u pergjigj;- ka arritur tek une shkurtimi I shpreses aq sa kur nxjerr frymen nuk e di se a do te kthehet perseri apo jo?
Pra vella I nderuar kjo jete eshte e shkurter prandaj mos e shkurto me teper me brenga e me hidherime.
*
9. Bindja se besimtari lumturine e vertete do ta kete ne ahiret e jo ne dunja.*

Ka thene All-llahu I madheruar: " Ndersa ata te lumturit do te jene ne xhennete te pergjithmonshme sa te jete qielli e toka." (Hud 108).
I deguari I All-llahut s.a.v.s. ka thene: " Kjo dunja eshte burgu I besimtarit e xhenneti I kafirit".
Lidhur me kete hadith kemi nje histori te cuditshme nga Ibn Haxher Iskilani All-llahu e meshirofte: " doli nje dite me devene e tij e ne ate kohe ishte drejtor gjykate ne Egjipt, ne rruge u takua me nje burre jehudij I cili ishte ne gjendje te keqe e I tha:- qendro- dhe Ibn Haxher qendroi, I tha:- si e komenton ti thenien e te derguarit tuaj: " Kjo dunja eshte burg per besimtarin e xhennet per kafirin". Ti vete po e shikon se ne cfare gjendje jam une e une jam kafir e ne cfare grade je ti e ti je besimtar?!
Ibn Haxher iu pergjigj: Ti me gjithe keto veshtiresi e brenga konsiderohesh ne xhennet, duke e krahasuar se cfare te pret ne ahiret nga ato denimet e tmerrshme ne rast se vdes kafir.
Ndersa une me gjithe keto miresi qe kam ne kete dunja ne rast se me fut All-llahu ne Xhennet konsiderohet sikur isha ne burg duke e krahasuar me miresite e Xhennetit. Tha- a keshtu eshte? U pergjigj- Po. I tha " Eshhedu en la ilahe il-lall-llah we en-ne Muhammeden resulallah". 
*
10. Shoqeria e mire.*

Nuk mundet asnje te mohoje ndikimin qe ka shoku tek shoku I tij, kjo eshte gje e pare dhe e provuar gjate gjithe kohrave. 
Prandaj edhe I derguari I All-llahut ka thene: " shembulli I shokut te mire dhe shokut te keq sikur ai qe mbart misk dhe ai qe I fryn qymyrit". (Mutefekun alejhi).

*11. Dije se ne rast se njerezit te bejne keq kjo eshte e mire per ty dhe e keqe per ta.*

Trasmetohet se Ibn Tejmije disa dijetare e disa njerez I bene keq, e munduan, dhe u burgos ne Alexandri.
Mbasi doli nga burgu u pyet?: A don qe te hakmerresh me ata qe te munduan? U pergjigj- "Ua kam bere hallall te gjitheve atyre qe me bene padrejtesi, dhe I kam falur". Ua ben ai hallall te gjitheve sepse ai e di se kjo eshte lumturi per te ne dunja e ne ahiret.
Gjithashtu na eshte treguar se nje nga te paret tane te mire iu be padrejtesi, doli e blevi nje dhurate te bukur e te pershtatshme e pastaj shkoi tek ai qe I beri padrejtesi qe ti conte dhuraten, I habitur e pyeti per shkakun e kesaj dhurate. Iu pergjigj se:- I derguari I All-llahut s.a.v.s. ka thene: " kush u ben ndonje te mire shperblejeni". E ti me dhurove mua te mirat e tua e nuk gjej per ty dhurate tjeter vetem se kete nga kjo dunja. Subhanall-llah.

*
12. Fjala e mire dhe kthimi I te keqes me te mire.*

All-llahu I madheruar ka thene: " E nuk eshte e njejte e keqja dhe e mira prandaj ktheje me ate qe eshte me e mire." (Fusilet 34).
Pra merr mesim o vella nga kjo thenie hyjnore.
Gjithashtu All-llahu I madheruar thote, duke I cilesuar roberit e Tij besimtare: " E ne rast se I kalojne ndonje mashtrimi kalojne te nderuar". ( Furkan 72).

*13. Kthimi tek All-llahu dhe shtimi I dua's(LUTJES).* 

E kjo ishte nga udhezimi I pegamberit s.a.v.s. I cili vazhdimisht thoshte: " O All-llah ma permireso mua fene time e cila eshte qendra e ceshtjeve te mia, ma permireso mua dunjane time e cila eshte jeta ime, ma permireso mua ahiretin tim I cili eshte vendqendrimi im, ma bej jeten time shtim I cdo te mire e ma bej vdekjen time rehati nga cdo e keqe". (Muslimi).
Dhe gjithashtu thoshte s.a.v.s. " O All-llah kam shprese ne meshiren tende, prandaj mos me le te mbeshtetem ne veten time as sa hap e mbyll syte, me permireso te gjitha ceshtjet e mia, nuk Zot tjeter pervec Teje".
"O All-llah kerkoj mbrojtje prej Teje nga hidherimi dhe merzitja, nga frika dhe kopracia, nga mundja e borxhit dhe nga e keqja e burrave".
Dhe ne fund o lexues I nderuar te ftoj ty te shpejtosh e te kapesh anijen e te lumturve te vertete e jo ata me lumturi te akuzuar ose fallco.
Me qellim qe te fitojme jete te gezuar larg brengave e hidherimeve, e kjo arrihet me kuptimin e plote ne fjalen besim ne All-llahun dhe duke vepruar pune te mira. 
All-llahu I madheruar thote: " Kush kryen vepra te mira qofte ky mashkull apo femer dhe eshte besimtar do ta shperblejme me nje jete te mire dhe do ta shperblejme me nje shperblim edhe me te mire se ajo qe kane punuar".
Dhe se fundi falenderimi I takon All-llahut Zotit te botrave, paqja dhe meshira qofshin mbi te dreguarin e Tij s.a.v.s. mbi familjen e mbi shoket e tij ne pergjithesi.

----------


## angeldust

Lumturia vjen kur jep me zgjuarsi, kur pret dhe merr dicka te barazvlefshme ne kthim, kur arrin harmonine dhe balancen ndermjet teje dhe te tjereve, kur arrin te mbeshtetesh tek njerez qe te duan dhe ju do te miren, dhe kur e rrethon jeten tende me njerez te mire.

Lumturia eshte kur arrin te plotesosh nevojat tende (materiale domosdo, sa per te jetuar denjesisht), por per me teper nevojat e marrjes dhe te dhenies se dashurise... Dhe me tej lumturia eshte kur rritesh shpirterisht dhe intelektualisht ne ate mase sa te jesh guide edhe per njerez te tjere qe s'e kane arritur ende nje stad te tille ne jeten e tyre.

----------


## hope31

Po Fjala e drejte jam dakord me te gjitha ato qe shkruan sepse me duket se ke thene te njejten gje me ne te tjeret vetem se e ke trajtuar me ne hollesi.

Megjithate, flm 

sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## hope31

si cdo gje ne kete jete edhe lumturia kerkon kushte te linde dhe te rritet.

ose te pakten te linde e te mos vdese, kjo ka rendesi.

----------


## ChuChu

> Per mua qe te jem e lumtur duhet te jem e dashuruar, mund te ndjehem e kenaqur kur gjerat me shkojne mire dhe me realizohen planet, po per lumturi tamam love is the answer.


kot per kuriozitet...
mendon keshtu dhe tash pas dy vitesh?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Renegata

Lumturia eshte e pranishme gati gati perdite ne jetet tona,por vetem per pak caste.Cfaredo qe te beni nga ato qe thoni"jep shume e prit pak"nuk ndik FARE ne lumturi.Biles do thosha me mire mos te dish shume qe te kenaqesh me aq pak sa ke.Lumturia eshte e para e te mirave qe duhet fituar,emri i mire eshte ne rradhe te dyte.

----------


## hope31

" jep shume e prit pak" 
eshte thene ne kontekstin se duhet te behesh sa me shume i dobishem per te tjeret, dhe kjo na ben te ndjehemi te lumtur, vetem atehere nuk presim qe te shperblehemi per ate qe kemi bere.

----------


## Ligesia

qe te jeshe i lumtur duhet te jesh budalla.  Bilssful ignorance, sepse nuk mund te jesh kur i lumtur kur shikon padrejtesit e kesaj bote, vetem injoranti eshte i lumtur se mendja e atij hedh poshte cdo vuajtje te tjereve dhe shikon punen e tij, keshtu qe ai eshte i lumtur.

----------


## strano

> A jeni dakort qe per te qene te lumtur duhet te:
> 
> clirojme zemren nga urrejtja
> largojme shqetesimet nga mendja
> bejme nje jete te thjeshte
> japim shume
> por te presim pak....
> 
> 
> ...



Duaj personat qe ke afer... mos i mashtro kurre trajtoi mire gjithmone...... edhe mos kerko shperblim po thjesht beje per kenaqesine tende.

----------

